# Melitta bareo Bistro Bean to Cup machine settings



## raul_sbd (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello,

A year ago I got this machine and since then trying so many settings with water, grinding size and temperature, also trying Illy, Lavazza Rossa, Lavazza Espresso. Still i cannot get the right setting to make the taste of the espresso cup half decent.

I have trying to lower the water temperature as seem to taste burn the coffee that improved a bit also tried playing with the grinding setting it up to the finest and it seems not too bad on the Lavazza Rossa beans.. but still I do not get the flavor and the right acidity...

Does any of you have a Melitta bean to cup machine? What settings do you have for best results on a espresso cup, also what beans you find out better for this kind of machine?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

When you say right acidity, do you mean that what you are tasting currently is too acidic for your palate or not acidic enough?

Personally I'd be trying fresher beans that lavazza...


----------



## raul_sbd (Sep 26, 2016)

I mean that is not acidic enough







Fresher beans that Illy and Lavazza? where i could get them?

What is actually the best setting for acidity? low temp of the water, more strengh setting 4 out ot 4 beans (in the case of Melitta setup) and the finest grinding setting?

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

raul_sbd said:


> I mean that is not acidic enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's coz your using stale darker roasted coffee. There will be precious little acidity in those types of coffee. Plenty of online roasters to use.

Look at foundry roasters, hasbean, Square mile for starters.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a Melitta Varianza BTC, don't grind too fine, keep the setting closer to the fine end, but not full fine. Set the liquid volume down to 35ml and use full strength. Also, this is so important, use good fresh roasted coffee from an online roaster, not the crap you have been using.


----------



## raul_sbd (Sep 26, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> I have a Melitta Varianza BTC, don't grind too fine, keep the setting closer to the fine end, but not full fine. Set the liquid volume down to 35ml and use full strength. Also, this is so important, use good fresh roasted coffee from an online roaster, not the crap you have been using.


Thanks Dave! Good to know, thanks for your info. My Melitta Bistro doesnt have lcd screen so when you say 35ml is it the lowest quantity of water? I will try also some fresh roasted coffee, but is there any you could recommend for the Melitta? and where to buy it?

Sorry i am new in all this and would like to improve my espressos.. The best i ever tried was in Napoli.. a brand called Kimbo on a bar! amazing!!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

raul_sbd said:


> Thanks Dave! Good to know, thanks for your info. My Melitta Bistro doesnt have lcd screen so when you say 35ml is it the lowest quantity of water? I will try also some fresh roasted coffee, but is there any you could recommend for the Melitta? and where to buy it?
> 
> Sorry i am new in all this and would like to improve my espressos.. The best i ever tried was in Napoli.. a brand called Kimbo on a bar! amazing!!


oh have the machine as hot as possible as well. Plenty of on line roasters advertised on here.....where are you based?


----------



## raul_sbd (Sep 26, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> oh have the machine as hot as possible as well. Plenty of on line roasters advertised on here.....where are you based?


I'm based in South Manchester Dave


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

raul_sbd said:


> I'm based in South Manchester Dave


I am sure you will have plenty of local roasters, some you can even visit in a shop in the centre of town.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

raul_sbd said:


> I'm based in South Manchester Dave


Try mancoco based in Ancoats, it's a cafe and they roast there.


----------



## raul_sbd (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello guys,

I have tried the 2 brothers coffee shop in Altrincham (South Manchester) purchased the Stereotype a mix blend of Brazil Mantiqueiras and Colombian Narino. It came at £8.50 for the 250gr. The tender told me that just arrived from the Lancashire roasters and opened the new packet in front of me.

I want some advice.. As you may know i have the Melitta Bistro bean to cup machine. Now with this type of fresh roast coffee what settings watter, temperature and beans strengh and grinding setting you recommend? As i dont want to waist beans.. This morning I tried to the strongest beans setting and near the finnest grinding setting, temp medium and the min watter and was way to acid the drink...

Many thanks for any advice on this


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I have a Melitta Varianza BTC, don't grind too fine, keep the setting closer to the fine end, but not full fine. Set the liquid volume down to 35ml and use full strength. Also, this is so important, use good fresh roasted coffee from an online roaster, not the crap you have been using.


I have an elderly DeLonghi b2c and am considering replacing with a Melitta. Would you recommend them; have you had any issues and is the temperature of the coffee satisfactory?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I know this is an answer that many are treading carefully around, but you're also going to struggle to get the acidity you want from a bean to cup machine. because they use a lot of plastic parts, and are designed to be fairly low maintenance, they tend not to brew at particularly high pressure, and usually pour quite coarse, weak shots through their groups. As a result, you're always going to struggle to get the depth and intensity that you'll expect from a good espresso.

Some better beans will get you some of the way there.

get the temperature up, get the grind setting as fine as it'll possibly go, and don't let the machine pour water through the puck after the shot is finished. Keep the drinks short and top up with boiled water from a kettle if need be.


----------

